
Google’s AlphaGo AI will play against humanity’s best Go player - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/google-deepmind-alphago-ke-jie-match-details/
======
voiper1
I up voted because this seemed new -- not "likely play" but "will play".

However, as CarolineW pointed out from twitter:
[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712)
"contrary to internet rumours, we've not decided yet what to do next with
#AlphaGo, once we have, there will be an official announcement here"

And the referenced source, even with google translate, doesn't seem to say
anything definitive.

So, "will play" doesn't seem to have a source...

------
CarolineW
Not necessarily:

[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/739832323160563712)

And there's a discussion about it here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11844788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11844788)

------
rveeblefetzer
Can't wait to get details of this game here in Shanghai via VPN

